# Need help with HGH dose...newbie



## dippa66 (May 18, 2010)

Hi fellas,
I have just started on HGH, but I am a bit confused with the dose. Everyone talks about "units" but nobody mentions the dose in miiligrams.
I have started on 6 units, which works out to 0.2mg a dose, is this about right?.
My HGH is 5 mg / 1.5ml, so I take 0.06ml = 6 units.

Is this a good dose, for size and fat loss?


----------



## Iron Dragon (May 18, 2010)

1mg=3iu , so 5mg equals 15iu. That means every ten units(.1ml), or ten tick marks on your insulin syringe is 1iu. And every 5mg vial is 15iu(international units). I think you mean you want to take 2iu's ed. So you would take .2ml ed or 20 insulin units/ticks. 

is you GH Human grade, from US? Or a generic from china or what?


----------



## dippa66 (May 18, 2010)

Is Scitropin A (somatropin) human hgh. got it from doctor.
My doc gave me 5 vials (5mg / 1.5ml), and said it should last @ 6months?


----------



## Iron Dragon (May 18, 2010)

6 months!!, OK. That certainly won't do anything for BB'ing. I'd sell it and buy some good chinese generics and run 4iu ed at least.


----------



## dippa66 (May 18, 2010)

what if I double the dose to 12 units ie 0.4mg will this do anything?
What dose do you think I should take of this, or is it not worth it?


----------



## WFC2010 (May 19, 2010)

4iu a day am time is best!


----------



## Pirate! (May 20, 2010)

4 iu stiffens my hands, but results are quite noticable. Take some alpha-lipoic acic when you dose it.


----------



## srbijadotokija (May 20, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> 1mg=3iu , so 5mg equals 15iu. That means every ten units(.1ml), or ten tick marks on your insulin syringe is 1iu. And every 5mg vial is 15iu(international units). I think you mean you want to take 2iu's ed. So you would take .2ml ed or 20 insulin units/ticks.
> 
> is you GH Human grade, from US? Or a generic from china or what?




1 mg = 2,7 IU


----------



## srbijadotokija (May 20, 2010)

dippa66 said:


> Hi fellas,
> I have just started on HGH, but I am a bit confused with the dose. Everyone talks about "units" but nobody mentions the dose in miiligrams.
> I have started on 6 units, which works out to 0.2mg a dose, is this about right?.
> My HGH is 5 mg / 1.5ml, so I take 0.06ml = 6 units.
> ...




2iu a day is enough. If get pain in toes and fingers stop using it, you are risking carpal syndrome.
2,7 international units = 1 MG
make sure it is 191 amino as I assume you got it form China.


----------



## Iron Dragon (May 21, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> 2iu a day is enough. If get pain in toes and fingers stop using it, you are risking carpal syndrome.
> 2,7 international units = 1 MG
> make sure it is 191 amino as I assume you got it form China.



2.7iu=1mg is the old standard. The WHO has changed this a while back to 3iu=1mg. 

Get updated.


----------



## Pirate! (May 21, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> 2iu a day is enough. If get pain in toes and fingers stop using it, you are risking carpal syndrome.
> 2,7 international units = 1 MG
> make sure it is 191 amino as I assume you got it form China.



Disagreed. I always got more benefit from 3 than 2. True that it stiffens carpels.


----------



## dippa66 (May 21, 2010)

thanks for the input guys, either way, I dont have enough to do shit. Even if I do 2iu, I only have enough for @ 5 weeks worth, and from what I am reading, that is not enough for any real results.
No, I didnt get it from China, I got it from my doc, and she wont give me anymore.
Im in Australia, and its damn near impossible to get (good) gear here.


----------



## dippa66 (May 25, 2010)

have been taking my dose AM, but it seems to be making me tired, anyone else had this experience?


----------

